# Shift knobs?



## cojack

Just wondering what everyone has, Thought about getting this one



this is where i found this one... http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/2010/Acura/EL/Car-Interior-Parts/Gennie-Shift-Knobs/


----------



## Polaris425

I have one of the billet ones that say 750VTwin on them


----------



## sookiesmacker

My yami still has the factory one.

It's one of those things that I haven't gotten around to yet.

I like the pic. If they could make them in a yami blue, I'd be all over it!!!!!!!!!



:rockn::rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

I like that one. LOL


----------



## Yesterday

**** those are expensive!


----------



## lilbigtonka

here is mine i had made it was 18 bucks i believe


----------



## Jack

Here is what mine looks like


----------



## Polaris425

^ Thats what I have only, w/ the 750 VTwin logo.


----------



## walker

here is mine made by walker cusoms


----------



## hondarecoveryman

nice walker:rockn: looks a lot like a old hurst pistol grip shifter I have.............Know what I'll be doing when I get home. lilbigtonka...WASH that nasy quad LOL


----------



## walker

yea thats what i was kinda goin for but i'm about to build somethin a little different ... maybe a custom t handle or who knows .....


----------



## hondarecoveryman

walker customs.....what all can you make walker?


----------



## primetime1267

hondarecoveryman said:


> lilbigtonka...WASH that nasy quad LOL


You beat me to it, I was going to say the same exact thing...


----------



## primetime1267

sookiesmacker said:


> My yami still has the factory one.
> 
> It's one of those things that I haven't gotten around to yet.
> 
> I like the pic. If they could make them in a yami blue, I'd be all over it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rockn::rockn:


Here you go, Grizzly shifter


----------



## lilbigtonka

haha you guys are a joke lol i bet i got some of the cleanest plastics on here, you guys all got scratches and mine has hardly any, but i live on a shell road so it doesnt take alot to get black dusty, not dirty lol anytime yall wanna do a show n shine im down for it name the time and place hahaha jk


----------



## hondarecoveryman

You should see mine right now Brandon ....it is still dirty from the M&G :haha:


----------



## Sutherngriz

Buddy of mine who makes knives helped me make this. its mule deer antler!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

^^^^ Thats cool ^^^


----------



## lilbigtonka

now that is cool very unique, think im gonna get me a moose one hahhaa


----------



## Sutherngriz

thank ya! i love it. i anted somethin i had never seen. it actually turned out better than i thought. i shaped it so that ur hand fits around it perfect. u can see the thumb slot in the pic. having a longer knob also makes it a lot easier to shift.


----------



## walker

i might have to steal your idea...lol...


----------



## lilbigtonka

as long as you dont steal the bike we are good to go


----------



## walker

paha i've got a brute ... y would i wanna down grade lol


----------



## Sutherngriz

downgrade...easy now lol. its ok cuz when ur holdin that antler tryin to shift from forward to reverse cuz ur stuck in the mud......ill come get ya out. lmao. jk make ya one u will like it!


----------



## primetime1267

Sutherngriz said:


> downgrade...easy now lol. its ok cuz when ur holdin that antler tryin to shift from forward to reverse cuz ur stuck in the mud......ill come get ya out. lmao. jk make ya one u will like it!


Bunch of Grizz haters on here, watch out....lol j/k...


----------



## Polaris425

Sutherngriz said:


> thank ya! i love it. i anted somethin i had never seen. it actually turned out better than i thought. i shaped it so that ur hand fits around it perfect. u can see the thumb slot in the pic. having a longer knob also makes it a lot easier to shift.



It's definately :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Big D

I need a new job. It must be great to have the extra $$ to spend little amounts here and there to make the toys even more fun.

But you know what, I would pay for a Marvin the Martin, if there was one.


----------



## IBBruin

You could use the brush thingy on his helmet to clean the mud out from under your fingernails!


----------



## IBBruin

This is what I have.


----------



## Big D

hahaha - good idea!

That's my favourite picture of him. When I get home I'm make that my avitar. Lord knows already look like that when I get po'd.


----------



## IBBruin

I Googled "Marvin the Martian shift knob" and didn't find one.


On a side note, I Googled "canooter valve" and got 499 results.


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> This is what I have.


Cool. Do the eyes really light up?


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> I Googled "Marvin the Martian shift knob" and didn't find one.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I Googled "canooter valve" and got 499 results.


Thanks for checking for Marvin....oh well. I'll have to settle for a flag.

You're just not going to let the canooter valve rest....are you :silly:


----------



## rewired

here is the shifter I have


----------



## 08GreenBrute

lilbigtonka said:


> here is mine i had made it was 18 bucks i believe


 
i like that where did you get it made???


----------



## Bootlegger

I got an 8-Ball shifter on mine...


----------



## lilbigtonka

08green I have no clue man it was a guy I seen on eBay making them with like vtwin and stuff. Well I called him and asked him about it and said he could do it for me


----------



## 08GreenBrute

thanks, i might have to look him up and see what all he can do


----------



## bruteman

IBBruin where did you get that shifter I have been looking for one that lights up


----------



## Yesterday

auto parts stores have 'em i think


----------



## moonstruck

i want one of these lol 
http://www.genosgarage.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SHIFT_KN_R


----------



## qwackhead

check this place out
http://prostores3.carrierzone.com/servlet/hotrodshiftknob_com/-strse-Store-Catalog/Categories


----------



## IBBruin

Big D said:


> Cool. Do the eyes really light up?


Yep, when I bought it they didn't. I drilled it out and put in blue LED's.


----------



## sookiesmacker

primetime1267 said:


> Here you go, Grizzly shifter


Thanks.:rockn:


----------



## piedra

Ive seen some people have some custom shifter knobs i was wondering if the ones from autozone fit my shifter i know its just a screw on but i was wondering on the threads are they the same or u need an adapter or how is everybody doing it


----------



## brutus750i

yea they got some cool one ,i got the six shooter had to mod it to fit.took a lil brain power.


----------



## DaveMK1

I made my own out of a pool ball. There is a how to thread on it. The threads are 8.25x12mm. Good luck and post some pics when your done


----------



## piedra

That thread sise is the stock shifter threads


----------



## DaveMK1

Yes


----------



## Y2DJ

Here's mine.


----------



## busarider89

After looking at this, yall made me want one so I debated for a min on ordering one then realized that i had this laying around so tomorrow im going to weld a nut in it and see how it works...Ill post an after pic when im done


----------



## ranceola

very nice antler handle


----------



## Polaris425

This is cool, Tiki Piston


----------



## ranceola

*bad ****

That knob rocks:haha:


this is where i found this one... http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/2010/Acura/EL/Car-Interior-Parts/Gennie-Shift-Knobs/[/quote]


----------



## CanAmChris

I just took some aluminum and threw it on the cnc.. Well I didnt my machinist buddies did.. Nothing fancy but it looks better than the factory Junk..

I will see if I can find a pic


----------



## Polaris425

This one is pretty cool too


----------



## BigIzzy

k where are ya findin all these there polaris, that tiki one is dang sweet


----------



## Polaris425

They are more than you want to spend for a wheeler shift knob... haha.. the link posted above by qwackhead http://prostores3.carrierzone.com/servlet/hotrodshiftknob_com/-strse-Store-Catalog/Categories


----------



## blue beast

click on it youll see it better , bought it at auto zone ,has a little storage place in the handle . had to ******* engineer it to fit though


----------



## chubbs34

this is my shift knob. it took about five minutes to put together. I thought about putting a real one on so when the bike ticks me i off i can pull the pin and walk away


----------



## gpinjason

DaveMK1 said:


> I made my own out of a pool ball. There is a how to thread on it. The threads are 8.25x12mm. Good luck and post some pics when your done


is this supposed to be 8-1.25 x 12mm?


----------



## bruterider27

I thought they came with differnt adaptors


----------



## gpinjason

I'm making my own knob on my CNC lathe at work.. and need to know the thread size... I haven't had a chance to take it off and measure, so I figured MIMB could help...


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=64406&postcount=22

that guy made his own he might know.


----------



## islandlife

i bored an oversize hole in the bottom of mine, threaded 3 M8x1.25 nuts onto a bolt put a bit of tape on the end, then epoxied the nuts into the bottom of my shifter. waited 10 min. pulled the bolt out and it was all good.


----------



## camo650

gpinjason said:


> is this supposed to be 8-1.25 x 12mm?


No it's supposed to be 8x1.25


----------



## bruterider27

I bought one today will get back with yall on how it works


----------



## SlurpJ

Well did it work, I'm waiting in just might try it!


----------



## monsterbrute750

ttt......


----------



## Big D

chubbs34 said:


> this is my shift knob. it took about five minutes to put together. I thought about putting a real one on so when the bike ticks me i off i can pull the pin and walk away
> View attachment 3336


That could work against you. Someone else may want to pull the pin on you when you tease him after winching him out of a hole you eased through


----------



## monsterbrute750

MINE


----------



## islandlife

thats sweet monsterbrute! heres mine:


----------



## Polaris425

Bump


----------



## Ole Nasty

monsterbrute750 said:


> MINE


Got dang near the same one on my Grizzly...


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Got the same one a while back (from the jc whitney section of the wal mart automotive dept) for my kiddos green prairie 360. Sold the 360, but kept the skull and painted it up to match the ole red brute!


----------

